# مجموعة كتب فى تصميم المفاعلات الكيميائية



## softchem (6 يناير 2007)

1-"Introduction to Chemical Reaction Engineering and Kinetics"






http://rapidshare.de/files/25797659/RWMissen.rar.html
2-«Kinetics of Catalytic Reactions»





http://rapidshare.de/files/31997120/MAVannice.rar.html
3-Chemical Reactor Analysis and Design»




http://rapidshare.com/files/1256596/ChemReaAnalysisandDesign_muya.rar

4-Modeling of Chemical Kinetics and Reactor Design





www.ftp2share.com/file/12553/hemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design.rar.html


----------



## softchem (6 يناير 2007)

5-An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Kinetics and Reactor Design




http://rapidshare.com/files/9792052...ng_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design_0471396095.rar

or

http://mihd.net/8u03lq

6-The Engineering of Chemical Reactions (Topics in Chemical Engineering)






http://rapidshare.com/files/10486875/0195105885.rar

7-Chemical Reactor Design (Chemical Industries)




http://rapidshare.de/files/17846216/Chemical_Reactor_Design_-_Harriot__2003_.rar.html


8-Reaction Kinetics and Reactor Design, 





http://www.ftp2share.com/file/10927/Book7.pdf.html


----------



## softchem (6 يناير 2007)

9- Transport Phenomena for Chemical Reactor Design





http://www.ftp2share.com/file/9797/reactor_design_KINGDWARF.zip.html

10-Octave Levenspiel, "Chemical Reaction Engineering" (3rd edition)





http://rapidshare.de/files/25774999/OLevenspiel.rar.html

11- Chemical Reactor Analysis and Design Fundamentals





http://rapidshare.de/files/16767371/Chemical_Reactor_Analysis_and_Design_Rawlings.pdf

12-Catalytic Membranes & Catalytic Membrane Reactors






http://rapidshare.com/files/3029031/CMAMR.rar


----------



## eslam128 (6 يناير 2007)

3ash softchem

thx ua man

eslam128


----------



## Karim07 (6 مارس 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## يحي الحربي (6 مارس 2007)

تبارك الله ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك جهودك
هذي العلوم الزينة......قد حملنا كتابين والباقي في الطريق


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (7 مارس 2007)

تبارك الله ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك جهودك


----------



## CHE Amjad (7 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير لك و بارك الله جهودك


----------



## جزائري مسلم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هل بالامكان اعادة رفع الكتب ؟؟؟


----------

